# London Meet, British Museum 21/11/2009



## Northerner

As a celebration of the forum's first birthday (more or less!) and an opportunity to put real faces to names, nicknames and avatars, there will be a meeting in the British Museum on Saturday 21st November. After the museum, a suitable place for refreshments will be overwhelmed with our custom!

So, the following people have said they are attending:

am64  
aymes
brightontez
Corrine 
Falcon123 
HelenP  
katie  
leenevitt  
Munjeeta  
Northerner  
NTIL  
RachelT
randomange  
rossi_mac  
sharpwaa  
sofaraway  
Sugarbum  
Tom Hreben  
Viki  
Shelb1uk
lawlessd

What we now need to know is the following information so we can coordinate things successfully:

*Where you will be arriving in London and at what time? *
This will allow people to possibly meet up and either travel together or meet at London stations before heading to the Museum. If you plan to go straight to the museum, please say. I know that some will be arriving earlier than others so ideally, we don't want one person standing around on their own for ages!

When we have established when people can meet each other, then we can give an exact location and time (e.g. next to Lost luggage at Waterloo station at 10:30), and also swap mobile numbers and means of recognition via PM.

We also need a meeting point at the British Museum once we get a good idea of when everyone will get there - it may be that the early arrivals will need to return to this meeting point to meet the later arrivals.

We need to know a pub that can accomodate 15+ people comfortably, with room for us to sit and talk!

If you will all post your times and places, I will try and collate the information
into a practical plan! 



> Most people will be arriving before me and katie, so the meeting place is set as outside the Souvenir Shop on the West side of the Great Court inside the British Museum, at 11:00 am. If you arrive earlier, hopefully you will be with someone else, or have the mobile of someone also arriving earlier. Otherwise, you can get a coffee or mooch around until 11:00!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> If you will all post your times and places, I will try and collate the information
> into a practical plan!



Good luck Northe!!
I arrive at marylebone....then off to BM on the bus or underground at what ever time is required my train runs every 20minutes and takes 25 minutes


----------



## aymes

I'll be coming into Kings Cross at about 1015, was planning to walk to the BM so should be there by a little before 11. I'm happy to meet anyone else who is coming into Kings X if it'd be helpful, if not I'll meet you guys at the museum.

If anyone does want to meet me at the station I'll need to plan it this week as I'm on holiday next week and will only be able to check into the forum the day before the meet.


----------



## lawlessd

I'm definately coming too!

Central line to tottenham court road then a short walk.

If anyone fancies meeting there, happy days.

Thanks all


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> Good luck Northe!!
> I arrive at marylebone....then off to BM on the bus or underground at what ever time is required my train runs every 20minutes and takes 25 minutes





aymes said:


> I'll be coming into Kings Cross at about 1015, was planning to walk to the BM so should be there by a little before 11. I'm happy to meet anyone else who is coming into Kings X if it'd be helpful, if not I'll meet you guys at the museum.
> 
> If anyone does want to meet me at the station I'll need to plan it this week as I'm on holiday next week and will only be able to check into the forum the day before the meet.





lawlessd said:


> I'm definately coming too!
> 
> Central line to tottenham court road then a short walk.
> 
> If anyone fancies meeting there, happy days.
> 
> Thanks all



OK, so it sounds like two of you are flexible on time and Aymes will get there at 11:00, so how about arranging for a meet time at the museum at 11:00 outside the Souvenir Shop on the West side of the Great Court? Who else would that suit?


----------



## aymes

You're very good at this organising thing 

Seriously though that sounds good but I can be flexible if necessary, and happy to wear a bright T-Shirt, hold a giant flag or whatever so that we can identify each other!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> You're very good at this organising thing
> 
> Seriously though that sounds good but I can be flexible if necessary, and happy to wear a bright T-Shirt, hold a giant flag or whatever so that we can identify each other!



Or a cat costume or a red nose?

I think 11:00 is a good time to aim for, let's see how that fits in with the others when they come on. I won't be able to make it for then (nor Katie or Sam, if she can come) as we're not scheduled to get into Waterloo until 11:40 and will then need to find our way to the BM (hopefully Sam can help us there as she's just been!). So we will need to set a later time to meet everyone possibly 12:15-12:30.


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Or a cat costume or a red nose?



Don't tempt me, if dared I really would stand around in central London dressed as a cat!


----------



## lawlessd

If anyone wants to meet around 11ish and grab a coffee before meeting Northerner give me a shout and we can swap mobiles.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## RachelT

*Hello, i'd like to come*

I'm coming through Euston, and i can walk from there (i know the area). I guess i'm aiming for 11 ish then. If anybody wants directions from Euston or Kings Cross i can help. Sorry, but forward planning in any detail isn't my strong point.

Rachel


----------



## Northerner

RachelT said:


> I'm coming through Euston, and i can walk from there (i know the area). I guess i'm aiming for 11 ish then. If anybody wants directions from Euston or Kings Cross i can help. Sorry, but forward planning in any detail isn't my strong point.
> 
> Rachel



That's great Rachel, will look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Corrine

I'm still coming too although it probably wont be until midday.  Happy to give out my number - I'm coming into either Victoria or Waterloo.


----------



## katie

add these peeps to the list northe!


----------



## HelenP

I'll be getting the tube to Tottenham Court Road, I think, and then a short walk.  If the tubes are up the creek it's anybody's guess.  I'm hopeless at being organised so no idea what time I'll arrive yet.  

xx


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> I'm still coming too although it probably wont be until midday.  Happy to give out my number - I'm coming into either Victoria or Waterloo.



That's about the same time as us - we should get into Waterloo at 11:40, so perhaps we could meet you there? I'll collect mobile numbers whe everyone has responded. 



katie said:


> add these peeps to the list northe!



Done!



HelenP said:


> I'll be getting the tube to Tottenham Court Road, I think, and then a short walk.  If the tubes are up the creek it's anybody's guess.  I'm hopeless at being organised so no idea what time I'll arrive yet.
> 
> xx



Aim to get to the BM at 11:00 - someone earlier said they were coming that way - lawlessd.


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Don't tempt me, if dared I really would stand around in central London dressed as a cat!



So how do we "dare" you Aymes??


I'll head some how either by foot, space hoper or magic carpet to the museum (passing lots of pubs and not going in them) for 11am or thereabouts, I have no problem standing around for hours in any weather if I'm early or what not! 

See you there!

Ross


----------



## Sugarbum

This is sounding good- I love it when a plan comes together!

I will be on the 59 bus from the ghetto and I am thinking I will find the 11am coffee benefical in hellping me talk to people I dont know face to face so sign me up!

HelenP- you are 11am as well? I am concerned your profile picture is misleading....!

I am happy to share my mob number (may be worth noting I am overground all day so always contactable if anyone following needs to reach the A Team coffee addicts!)

Looking forward to it- so why am I slightly nervous?!


----------



## Northerner

The majority so far seem to be able to make it for 11, so you could go for that coffee maybe in the BM cafe and then come and scout the rest of us out at around 12:15-12:30?

Don't be nervous Lou, it's not like we'll be armed with sharp objects or anything! Erm......


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> So how do we "dare" you Aymes??



Oh in my house all bets or dares (there's a lot, we're a competitive bunch) are either 50p or chocolate! 

I may have to wear the cat ears now whatever....


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> HelenP- you are 11am as well? I am concerned your profile picture is misleading....!



Nah, it's pretty accurate, except I probably won't be in evening wear........ 



> Looking forward to it- so why am I slightly nervous?!



Me TOOOO!!!!  I'm much less 'chatty' in real life, and am pretty hopeless with people I've never met before.  I'm a good listener though, lol.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

HelenP said:


> Me TOOOO!!!!  I'm much less 'chatty' in real life, and am pretty hopeless with people I've never met before.  I'm a good listener though, lol.
> 
> xx



Me too! But Im dreadful with names. And we have two each here, a real ID and an ailias! nightmare!


----------



## am64

i quite like the virtualness of it all so am nervous aswell....maybe we should make badges of our avators or whatever they are called


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Me too! But Im dreadful with names. And we have two each here, a real ID and an ailias! nightmare!



Haha, the idea of calling someone "Sugarbum" in a pub in London makes me smile!! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> .maybe we should make badges of our avators or whatever they are called



I like that idea - some posters here I identify by their avatars anyway!!  I daresay to some on here I'm "the pig in the evening dress"  

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

top bannana that means I have to have a pint in my hand all day!


----------



## Northerner

Just out of interest, how many of you have never met someone 'in real life' that you only know from the internet? I've been using the internet since 1991, but when  met Sam and Tez when Sam moved to Southampton I realised that was my first time! 

I was nervous, because you really don't know what people are going to be like as we do tend to hide our personas a bit on the web. But I found them to be just as I expected, except even nicer. When we had our second meet and ChrisP and katie came along I was nervous as well. I didn't know Chris very well because he hadn't been on the forum for long, but I found him to be a really lovely bloke - none of us stopped chatting for 5-6 hours and were all sorry when it had to come to an end! 

My only slight worry about the London meet is that there are so many of us we will not get a lot of time to get to know each other properly. I'm a very shy person (believe it or not!), but it's not like we are complete strangers - we have a lot in common and already know quite a bit about each others ups and downs! It will be a great day!


----------



## rossi_mac

Never met anyone of tinterwebben! But hey ho, It'll be a blast, also generally a quiet person unless had a few! But not nervous as I guess part of me knows part of you all already! Hmmm I wonder what persona I've put out there! Hope you're not all diappointed Oh as for chatting non stop for 5-6 hours well I don't have much to say normally but I'll do my upmost


----------



## Freddie99

Right, could someone put me in the picture as far as timings go?

Are there people coming into Victoria? That's the only station in London I know but I could meet at an other station if there's no one coming into Victoria.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, could someone put me in the picture as far as timings go?
> 
> Are there people coming into Victoria? That's the only station in London I know but I could meet at an other station if there's no one coming into Victoria.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom, Corrine said she might be coming into Victoria or Waterloo, but not until about midday. Do you know what times your trains come into Victoria? If you can find that out it will give people some idea whether they can meet you there. A lot of people are aiming to arrive at the BM at 11:00 am.


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Hi Tom, Corrine said she might be coming into Victoria or Waterloo, but not until about midday. Do you know what times your trains come into Victoria? If you can find that out it will give people some idea whether they can meet you there. A lot of people are aiming to arrive at the BM at 11:00 am.



Northerner,

I'd be looking to come into Victoria, arriving at either 10:09 or 10:12. I've got alot of choices for earlier trains aswell if people want to meet there earlier.

Tom


----------



## Viki

Tom,

Nikki and i have agreed that as we are going together we're quite happy to come up early if there are people arrivng early, specially if your on your own.

Not sure what stations etc we'll be arriving at (im a bit useless at public transport so im trusting Nikkis better judgement on that!) but im sure we can come at meet you. Wont leave you wandering round london on your own for an hour!


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> Tom,
> 
> Nikki and i have agreed that as we are going together we're quite happy to come up early if there are people arrivng early, specially if your on your own.
> 
> Not sure what stations etc we'll be arriving at (im a bit useless at public transport so im trusting Nikkis better judgement on that!) but im sure we can come at meet you. Wont leave you wandering round london on your own for an hour!



That's great! Can you find out what Station you'll be arriving at and let me know? I could head to there if you want me to. It'd be good to chat for a little before metting everyone else.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Northerner,
> 
> I'd be looking to come into Victoria, arriving at either 10:09 or 10:12. I've got alot of choices for earlier trains aswell if people want to meet there earlier.
> 
> Tom



Great Tom. There are still a few people to respond so let's see what they are doing

p.s. just read properly - looks like you will be sorted! Shame you're not called Ricky - then we'd have Viki, Nikki and Ricky arriving together!


----------



## falcon123

I hope to come if the trains are running into St. Pancras! FCC have cancelled 48 trains on the Bedford to Brighton route today. The journey in was pretty grim this morning. As they failed to run a service into Kings Cross from Peterborough and Cambridge last Sunday this could be a possibility. The intention is then to get a tube to the nearest station to the BM that has a service! Although it is near Kings Cross my (slowly) recovering leg means it is a walk to far ? sorry Aymes. Happy to meet up with anybody arriving at StP/KingsX as lots of coffee shops at St. Pancras. Bit early for the champagne bar! Flexible about arrival time. My regime means lunching about 1:00 p.m. though.


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> I hope to come if the trains are running into St. Pancras! FCC have cancelled 48 trains on the Bedford to Brighton route today. The journey in was pretty grim this morning. As they failed to run a service into Kings Cross from Peterborough and Cambridge last Sunday this could be a possibility. The intention is then to get a tube to the nearest station to the BM that has a service! Although it is near Kings Cross my (slowly) recovering leg means it is a walk to far ? sorry Aymes. Happy to meet up with anybody arriving at StP/KingsX as lots of coffee shops at St. Pancras. Bit early for the champagne bar! Flexible about arrival time. My regime means lunching about 1:00 p.m. though.



A few of us are bringing sandwiches falcon, in case there are any difficulties getting fed (also I need to save some cash!)


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Great Tom. There are still a few people to respond so let's see what they are doing
> 
> p.s. just read properly - looks like you will be sorted! Shame you're not called Ricky - then we'd have Viki, Nikki and Ricky arriving together!



Great, I'm definitely looking forward to it. Should be a good laugh.


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Just out of interest, how many of you have never met someone 'in real life' that you only know from the internet?



Lol, I've met loads of people that I've 'met' on the internet, mostly (if not all) from various music forums.  Some have remained good friends, others I still chat to just on the internet.  

(Will catch up on the last few posts later, no time now, didn't mean to sound shallow, lol)

btw - seems there will be quite a few of us shy folk at the meet-up, let's hope there are plenty of more chatty ppl to fill in the awkward gaps, lol.

xx


----------



## sofaraway

Ok, so I'll have a look and see if me and Viki can meet up with Tom somewhere and then get to the BM for 11am to meet the rest of you, looking forward to it.

In answer to your question I met a couple of my best friends on the internet and my girlfriend.


----------



## Viki

Two of my friedns recently got married after meeting on the internet.

Personally ive only ever met weirdos on the net - present company excluded of course!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Two of my friedns recently got married after meeting on the internet.
> 
> Personally ive only ever met weirdos on the net - present company excluded of course!!!



you haven't met us yet


----------



## randomange

falcon123 said:


> I hope to come if the trains are running into St. Pancras! FCC have cancelled 48 trains on the Bedford to Brighton route today. The journey in was pretty grim this morning. As they failed to run a service into Kings Cross from Peterborough and Cambridge last Sunday this could be a possibility. The intention is then to get a tube to the nearest station to the BM that has a service! Although it is near Kings Cross my (slowly) recovering leg means it is a walk to far ? sorry Aymes. Happy to meet up with anybody arriving at StP/KingsX as lots of coffee shops at St. Pancras. Bit early for the champagne bar! Flexible about arrival time. My regime means lunching about 1:00 p.m. though.



I'm coming into Kings Cross, and planning to get the tube mainly because I have an appalling sense of direction and I think I'd get lost otherwise! I'm fairly flexible on time, and I'm quite happy to meet up.


----------



## falcon123

> I'm coming into Kings Cross, and planning to get the tube mainly because I have an appalling sense of direction and I think I'd get lost otherwise! I'm fairly flexible on time, and I'm quite happy to meet up.



Hi Randomange, happy to meet up and lead the way. I recently went to the Dominion near the BM to see "We Will Rock You".


----------



## randomange

falcon123 said:


> Hi Randomange, happy to meet up and lead the way. I recently went to the Dominion near the BM to see "We Will Rock You".



Oh, cool! I went to see that a few months ago.  I  had no idea it was anywhere near the BM, so that shows you how bad my sense of direction is...


----------



## Viki

Its all getting very exciting!!


----------



## lawlessd

Hiya

Helen P/Sugarbum, shall we meet at tott court road around 11ish then?

Outside mcdonalds would be easy??

Let me know and i'll give you my mobile.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Just out of interest, how many of you have never met someone 'in real life' that you only know from the internet? I've been using the internet since 1991, but when  met Sam and Tez when Sam moved to Southampton I realised that was my first time!
> 
> I was nervous, because you really don't know what people are going to be like as we do tend to hide our personas a bit on the web. But I found them to be just as I expected, except even nicer. When we had our second meet and ChrisP and katie came along I was nervous as well. I didn't know Chris very well because he hadn't been on the forum for long, but I found him to be a really lovely bloke - none of us stopped chatting for 5-6 hours and were all sorry when it had to come to an end!
> 
> My only slight worry about the London meet is that there are so many of us we will not get a lot of time to get to know each other properly. I'm a very shy person (believe it or not!), but it's not like we are complete strangers - we have a lot in common and already know quite a bit about each others ups and downs! It will be a great day!



I had never met anyone from the internet before I came on here either, and never really wanted to.  I'd much rather naturally meet people in 'real life'.  But I feel like this is a completely different situation because we all share something in common and want to learn from eachother or just meet people who have the same condition as us (as a lot of people go years without meeting another diabetic!).

I'm a bit scared too northe because i'm very shy too (as you know... before a couple of drinks anyway  or before I know someone) and it sounds like there are a few people going now so it will be difficult chatting to everyone.  Should be good though!

Is ChrisP coming to this meet-up? You're right, he was lovely! 
I haven't seen Sharpwaa recently either, hope he can still make it.


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> I'm a bit scared too northe because i'm very shy too (as you know... before a couple of drinks anyway  or before I know someone) and it sounds like there are a few people going now so it will be difficult chatting to everyone.  Should be good though!



I'm looking forward to it but also very shy, glad that I am travelling with Viki so I won't arrive on my own. Hoping to get to speak to everyone though.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I doubt very much I'll be coming  I've just had my last lot of pennies for 3 weeks so unless the train company accept peanuts 

I hope you all have a fabulous time though!


----------



## sofaraway

Shelly has told me she is coming and going to meet up at 11am so I have added her to the list on the first page


----------



## Steff

hi Nikki just a quite spot lawlessd said there going and i cant see them on the lost


----------



## rossi_mac

Sharpwaa has deleted all of his posts??? Anyone know anything??

Anyway as we seem a bunch of softly spoken things, maybe everyone could have a think about little games like you do on team building exercises, or stupid pub games to get the juices flowing?? 

I thought I might have a can of stella on my weetabix for breaky to get me to be a bit more lively!! Only joking don't worry! I don't eat weetabix

Wasn't nervous then saw the ratio male to female! Guys no one can drop out we need all the support we can get!

See you soon (It's no tomorrow is it? Oh phew no had a paddy then)

Rossi


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> hi Nikki just a quite spot lawlessd said there going and i cant see them on the lost



Good spot Steff thank you, now on the list


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Sharpwaa has deleted all of his posts??? Anyone know anything??
> 
> He is having abit of time away from the forum


----------



## NTIL

Hey all,
Sorry for my late reply... I am still coming!  Thanks for putting me on the list anyway, guys!  I get the train into Waterloo but am pretty London savvy so happy to meet at the BM at 11.00.  If anyone needs a hand getting from Waterloo to the museum, am happy to meet up beforehand!


----------



## Northerner

NTIL said:


> Hey all,
> Sorry for my late reply... I am still coming!  Thanks for putting me on the list anyway, guys!  I get the train into Waterloo but am pretty London savvy so happy to meet at the BM at 11.00.  If anyone needs a hand getting from Waterloo to the museum, am happy to meet up beforehand!



Hi Natalie, we won't be arriving from Southampton until about 11:45 as we're cheapskates and the ticket was ?1! What is the best way to get from Waterloo to the BM? The 59 bus sounds the best option, but do we get off at Holbourn? Or is the Tube better?


----------



## NTIL

I think the tube and bus are equally good options... I'm going to use the tube (and get off at Tottenham Court Rd), purely because I don't like buses (my balance is pretty rubbish so struggle to stay upright - without alcohol(!) - on them)!!

You're right that the 59 is the one you want... and you would need to get off at Holborn.  It's cheaper than the tube as well, so I would plug for that if you have no pre-existing bus phobias!


----------



## rossi_mac

Bus is good but timing of journey is a lottery! Bus is also cheaper than tube! 
I think I'll strecth the legs and walk it, I enjoy walking round London Town (it's about 1.5 miles)!


----------



## HelenP

lawlessd said:


> Hiya
> 
> Helen P/Sugarbum, shall we meet at tott court road around 11ish then?
> 
> Outside mcdonalds would be easy??
> 
> Let me know and i'll give you my mobile.



Hi - sounds good, London Transport permitting.  I'm possibly the world's worst timekeeper, even though I always have good intentions, so prob best to swop numbers so I can let you know if I'll be late, and you can mosey on without me........... 

xx

xx


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Anyway as we seem a bunch of softly spoken things, maybe everyone could have a think about little games like you do on team building exercises, or stupid pub games to get the juices flowing??
> 
> I thought I might have a can of stella on my weetabix for breaky to get me to be a bit more lively!! Only joking don't worry! I don't eat weetabix



I was about to say (before I finished reading your post), would a drink on the train be completely inappropriate to get me more chatty?   What a bunch of alcoholics we are!  


I'm tempted though...


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I was about to say (before I finished reading your post), would a drink on the train be completely inappropriate to get me more chatty?   What a bunch of alcoholics we are!
> 
> 
> I'm tempted though...



How did you feel when we met up in Southampton Katie? I think it was a little awkward to start with, but after a few minutes everything was fine...and after we got some beer it was fine and dandy!

The difference with this meet is that there are going to be a lot more of us, so it may not be possible to chat to everyone as much as we'd like, I think. Might take a couple of cans of Stella along for the journey, mind


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> How did you feel when we met up in Southampton Katie? I think it was a little awkward to start with, but after a few minutes everything was fine...and after we got some beer it was fine and dandy!
> 
> The difference with this meet is that there are going to be a lot more of us, so it may not be possible to chat to everyone as much as we'd like, I think. Might take a couple of cans of Stella along for the journey, mind



haha in that case i'm definitely having a drink  I never usually drink at the time of day usually of course 

Yeah a little awkward at first, but think that's to be expected.  I was well away after my first beer on an empty stomach - by my fourth I was hugging everyone  lol!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> haha in that case i'm definitely having a drink  I never usually drink at the time of day usually of course
> 
> Yeah a little awkward at first, but think that's to be expected.  I was well away after my first beer on an empty stomach - by my fourth I was hugging everyone  lol!



Yes, that group of tourists were a bit bemused!


----------



## katie

shooosh! stop making stuff up!!

(i think)


----------



## Northerner

Stupid question - do you pay the driver on the bus in London, or do you have to have some kind of card? It's about 27 years since I caught a bus there!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Stupid question - do you pay the driver on the bus in London, or do you have to have some kind of card? It's about 27 years since I caught a bus there!



Oh no, should you be out unsupervised???

You are coming into waterloo arent you? You only need one bus up there, the 59 and you dont pay the driver you buy a ticket at the machine at the bus stop before you board. Im not sure the cost....because I have "some kind of card"!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Stupid question - do you pay the driver on the bus in London, or do you have to have some kind of card? It's about 27 years since I caught a bus there!




Ive just read that again......and Im actually worried!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Oh no, should you be out unsupervised???
> 
> You are coming into waterloo arent you? You only need one bus up there, the 59 and you dont pay the driver you buy a ticket at the machine at the bus stop before you board. Im not sure the cost....because I have "some kind of card"!!!!



It's OK, katie will be looking after me I imagine the tickets are a shilling - I'll make sure I have a couple with me...


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha in that case i'm definitely having a drink  I never usually drink at the time of day usually of course





Northerner said:


> It's OK, katie will be looking after me I imagine the tickets are a shilling - I'll make sure I have a couple with me...



But by the sounds of it Katie won't be able to stand by then!!

Katie there's no shame in having an early drink now and again just not every day!!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Oh no, should you be out unsupervised???
> 
> You are coming into waterloo arent you? You only need one bus up there, the 59 and you dont pay the driver you buy a ticket at the machine at the bus stop before you board. Im not sure the cost....because I have "some kind of card"!!!!



REALLY?!  I almost answered northe with "I guess you just pay the driver as usual if you dont have a card" but then I realised ive never caught a bus in london so I have no clue.  A ticket machine at the bus stop?? God they are advanced in london town.



Northerner said:


> It's OK, katie will be looking after me I imagine the tickets are a shilling - I'll make sure I have a couple with me...



You are kidding right?  I'm useless.  Ive only ever been to London with friends and I jsut copy what they do   I was relying on you... uh oh.



rossi_mac said:


> But by the sounds of it Katie won't be able to stand by then!!
> 
> Katie there's no shame in having an early drink now and again just not every day!!



Well that's lucky because I don't everyday.  I usually save up my daily allowance of units for a week or two and then drink they on a saturday night.  Obviously it's best to save them for at least 2 weeks!


----------



## am64

ohhh i do hope u get there .....


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Ive just read that again......and Im actually worried!



I've been to London hundreds of times since, but always used tube!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> It's OK, katie will be looking after me I imagine the tickets are a shilling - I'll make sure I have a couple with me...



Were you hoping to catch a bus or a horse and cart??


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Were you hoping to catch a bus or a horse and cart??



Ah! So we'll need to pick up some of the gold that paves the streets then? I'm hoping that there will be some urchins willing to sell me some of their lucky heather


----------



## katie

same here, ive only ever used the tube, in other words, followed my friends who used the tube


----------



## Viki

Something tells me you Southampton lot are going to be trouble!!!! 

Ill still be officially off the drink but i think i may have one or two as its a special occasion, just to be sociable you understand! Cant have too many or Nikki might abandon me on the way home!!


----------



## Freddie99

Right, that's my train ticket sorted. I'll sort out my tube ticket when I get to Victoria. Looking forward to seeing you all there. Looks like I'll be off the sauce too Viki, I need to be able to function and find my way home!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Stupid question - do you pay the driver on the bus in London, or do you have to have some kind of card? It's about 27 years since I caught a bus there!



Buy a ticket from the roadside machines in Zone 1. Pay the driver in the other zones.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Buy a ticket from the roadside machines in Zone 1. Pay the driver in the other zones.



Thanks Tez - I presume Waterloo and BM are both Zone 1? (Imagine I'm a foreigner!) How will I know where to get off - are there lcd displays on the buses? If not, why not? They have them in Stockholm!


----------



## AlisonM

Not only are there LCD displays, there's a really annoying female voice announcing the stops and saying 'Bus stopping' every 30 seconds or so.

Oh and, yes, they're both in zone one and you must have a valid ticket/travel card/oyster card before you get on the bus. A one day bus pass costs ?3.80. Single bus fare is ?2.00 flat rate. There are ticket machines at the bus stops outside Waterloo where you can get a pass.


----------



## Northerner

Thanks Ally! I always fret about the logistics, and like to know what to expect! Plus, I'll have a wide-eyed katie with me to watch out for!


----------



## AlisonM

Transport for London, Journey planner on right hand side of page.


----------



## RachelT

Change of plan, my friend has moved her leaving do to Thursday, so i'm back with plan A...i'm coming from Waterloo instead. I'll probably tube to Tottenham Court Road and hoof it from there.


----------



## Steff

hi guys just speaking as some one who lived in the big smoke for 5 years , those of you that are getting buses please realise they is no queuing system they may be the odd good ol soul but they all just go for the doors in a hord , so dont stand there thinking to yourself ohh these people have been waiting longer then me they aint more then likely , just a freindly warning xx


P.S hope you all have a brill time xxx


----------



## Adrienne

Honestly reading all your posts I have the distinct impression that at least two or more of you will get lost on the underground or stay on a bus for the whole journey to the back of beyond.    I have a feeling this will be a fab day out and I wish I was coming to meet those of you who make it to the right place !!  Photos please.


----------



## rossi_mac

No I hope there won't be a photo produce instrument (I belive they are called cam-er-a-s) Help


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> No I hope there won't be a photo produce instrument (I belive they are called cam-er-a-s) Help



Ha ha, nice try but there's no way you'll get through the day without at least one group photo!


----------



## Freddie99

Adrienne said:


> Honestly reading all your posts I have the distinct impression that at least two or more of you will get lost on the underground or stay on a bus for the whole journey to the back of beyond



That might just be me knowing my sense of direction!


----------



## Viki

3 Days To Go!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie

Viki said:


> 3 Days To Go!!!!!!!!



Yep, i'm getting scared


----------



## Northerner

OK, has everyone got their times and meeting places sorted? Has everyone got the mobile number of at least one other member?

Just to remind you, the plan is to meet outside the Souvenir shop in the British Museum at 11:00 am. For those of you travelling in together - let the other people know what you look like, and if possible what you will be wearing on the day as an additional identifying feature. Looks like the weather might be a bit rubbish, unfortunately, but hopefully not too cold.

It sounds like there may be over 20 people in total, so we might have to consider this when we move from the museum to the pub - anyone got any good suggestions of a large place we could go to? How busy do the places normally get on a Saturday in that area?

I'll chase up again later!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll be wearing my fred flinstone costume and the way this week is panning out I'll be in the pub before 11am Will have a think about a large boozer Oh and I ain't got no ones mobile but I'll find you all!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I'll be wearing my fred flinstone costume and the way this week is panning out I'll be in the pub before 11am Will have a think about a large boozer Oh and I ain't got no ones mobile but I'll find you all!



Katie and I won't be arriving till later, but maybe one of the people arriving earlier will PM you with their mobile? It's handy, just in case you get delayed...the best laid plans of mice and men etc.!


----------



## rossi_mac

No worries we survived before mo-billies and the pub wil be open


----------



## katie

When I actually bother to get my mobile out to find out my number and send it to northe, I will send it to you too rossi.  Just in case you get lost and are still lost by the time we get there haha.


----------



## rossi_mac

Lost me!? Well maybe in the pub!! Cheers tho


----------



## Northerner

But which pub Rossi?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Lost me!? Well maybe in the pub!! Cheers tho



yeah for when you 'accidentally' get lost in the pub, whilst everyone else is in the BM


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> But which pub Rossi?



When I have a moment I'll have a think, now there will be a few more of us too! Don't want to venture to far from BM.

I'll be back.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> When I have a moment I'll have a think, now there will be a few more of us too! Don't want to venture to far from BM.
> 
> I'll be back.



Im worried that was 3 hrs ago..do ya think hes gone to personally try them all out ?


----------



## Tezzz

*I can go!*



am64 said:


> Im worried that was 3 hrs ago..do ya think hes gone to personally try them all out ?



Yes!!!

I can have the day off and go to the meet.

I've bought some name badges so we can know everybody's name... 

My memory is terrible after a few pints....

I've exchanged mobile numbers with Tom H and we are gonna get the same train from Brighton. 

I'm just deciding what to wear.... Brighton football kit to look like my avatar or something sensible?


----------



## falcon123

Morning, I should be getting into St. Pancras about 10:00. Randomage should be getting into Kings-X next door shortly after. I will be going to BM via tube. SP has a lot of places for coffee so happy to meet up over a dose of caffeine before tackling the tube. PM me and I will send you my mobile number. Have a good day! Regards, Falcon.


----------



## Steff

well not long left guys and gals , I hope you all have a lovley time and im sure the forum will run smoothly northe lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> Im worried that was 3 hrs ago..do ya think hes gone to personally try them all out ?



If only I could but I'm tied to the office at teh mo



brightontez said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> I can have the day off and go to the meet.



Woop Woo! 

I've actually looked at train times, well thought I should, nothing like forward planning!! I'll be close to 11, but more like quarter past!!

Munjeeta are you still going? I'm getting train from G if you are?


----------



## Viki

Im getting excited now!

Unsurprisingly . . .Ill be wearing a green coat and green scarf!! 

Have swapped nos with Nikki, think we're still planning on getting there a bit earlier than people are expected, just to make sure no ones on their own.

Will send my number out to a few more peeps is a sec so that hopefully in the end we are all connected somehow!


2 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> If only I could but I'm tied to the office at teh mo
> 
> 
> 
> Woop Woo!
> 
> I've actually looked at train times, well thought I should, nothing like forward planning!! I'll be close to 11, but more like quarter past!!
> 
> Munjeeta are you still going? I'm getting train from G if you are?



rossi does ya train from G go into marylebone?


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi.....this is really lame, sorry......does anyone remember what I am doing? I have forgotten (it must be my age ) x


----------



## Steff

This is sounding good- I love it when a plan comes together!

I will be on the 59 bus from the ghetto and I am thinking I will find the 11am coffee benefical in hellping me talk to people I dont know face to face so sign me up!

HelenP- you are 11am as well? I am concerned your profile picture is misleading....!

I am happy to share my mob number (may be worth noting I am overground all day so always contactable if anyone following needs to reach the A Team coffee addicts!)

Looking forward to it- so why am I slightly nervous?


THAT IS WHAT YOU SAID ON THE 10TH OF THIS  MONTH HUN X


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> rossi does ya train from G go into marylebone?



Nah I'm an aggadoo man!!


----------



## Viki

Steff i got all excited when i read that and thought you were coming!!!!!!!!!!! 

(not that your attendance isnt exciting too Sugarbum!)


----------



## Tezzz

I had to read it twice too Viki.... I'm disappointed now. I was looking forward to seeing Steff.

I just had a look at the train fares from the North East... ?50 each way..  Daylight robbery.


----------



## Tezzz

*Contact number for Saturday...*

If anyone needs to get in touch for directions etc, my *temporary number for Saturday only* is 07826 184429. I won't be putting any credit on it and will throw the SIM away on Sunday. If I have to dial out I'll use my regular phone which I don't want to give out in pubic. 

My plan on Saturday is to meet Tom at Brighton station. Tom has arranged to  meet Nikki and Viki at Victoria.


----------



## Shelb1uk

Hi all...

Am getting to Tottenham Court Road tube station just before 11 if anyone wants to meet me there or else by the museum (although I'm not 100% sure where I'm going) hahahah!!!

***** PM me for mobile number if anyone wants to phone me etc


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Nah I'm an aggadoo man!!



does G = Guildford??  Do you live near there?  Bring my friend Sophie.

I wonder if Jeeta is still coming.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> does G = Guildford??  Do you live near there?  Bring my friend Sophie.
> 
> I wonder if Jeeta is still coming.



Gee means that Great outdoors! but yes on that line nearly almost not far off. Sophie, you know sophie! Wowser small world  But seriously were here initials S T? before she got hitched? I don't know about middle initials! Is she more your age or mine?


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> Steff i got all excited when i read that and thought you were coming!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (not that your attendance isnt exciting too Sugarbum!)



sorryyyyy viki xx


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Yep, i'm getting scared



I'm getting excited........ Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Only one prob... where's the British Museum??? 

I thought it was by the Science Museum and after a Google found out where it really is....

I used to work near it years ago in Tottenham Court Road and never knew.

I think the 24 bus from Victoria to Tottenham Court Road will be my prefered means of transport. I'm not keen on the tube and use it as a last resort.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Gee means that Great outdoors! but yes on that line nearly almost not far off. Sophie, you know sophie! Wowser small world  But seriously were here initials S T? before she got hitched? I don't know about middle initials! Is she more your age or mine?



one of those places in the country beginning with G? hmm, could be anything.
Haha no, she isn't married (that wont happen for a good few years!) her initials are S.B 



brightontez said:


> I'm getting excited........ Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Only one prob... where's the British Museum???
> 
> ...



Hehe, glad you can make it Tez 

I have no idea where the BM is... It was mentioned earlier in the thread, but I can't remember haha!


----------



## rossi_mac

I spent a summer at the bottom of Tottenham Court Road doing some "surveying" loads of tourists come up to you and think you've got nothing better to do than help them out, not that I'm working at all mate! Now and again when the BM was mentioned I'd send them back on the tube up to Kings Cross!!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> ...
> I have no idea where the BM is... It was mentioned earlier in the thread, but I can't remember haha!



Are we actually going to see you & Northe'??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Are we actually going to see you & Northe'??



I'll do my research at some point and i'm sure we'll get there in the end


----------



## rossi_mac

I've never done some much forward planning! I now have my ticket to get to the smoke!! Forgot it would be an off peak price so more beer money


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I've never done some much forward planning! I now have my ticket to get to the smoke!! Forgot it would be an off peak price so more beer money



haha nice work.

To be fair I did get my ticket when this was first arranged.  Wouldn't be able to afford it otherwise


----------



## katie

finally did a bit of research and found out i'm going to have to be awake by at least 7am - bad times!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> finally did a bit of research and found out i'm going to have to be awake by at least 7am - bad times!



You might as well pull an all nighter

If it makes you feel any better I'll be up not long after 9am then again with these bloody animals more like 5am!!! I'll need a beer by 11am that much is written in stone


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> You might as well pull an all nighter
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I'll be up not long after 9am then again with these bloody animals more like 5am!!! I'll need a beer by 11am that much is written in stone



no that doesnt make me feel better rossi, 9am is waaay better   It is going to take an hour to get to southampton because part of the journey is bus, gaaah!

oh well, i'm sure it will all be worth it   I'm going to get a beer for the journey


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> no that doesnt make me feel better rossi, 9am is waaay better   It is going to take an hour to get to southampton because part of the journey is bus, gaaah!
> 
> oh well, i'm sure it will all be worth it   I'm going to get a beer for the journey



Hey young lady I hope you won't be consuming too early (can't believe I just said that!)


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hey young lady I hope you won't be consuming too early (can't believe I just said that!)



not too early... how's about 9.30-10am?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> no that doesnt make me feel better rossi, 9am is waaay better   It is going to take an hour to get to southampton because part of the journey is bus, gaaah!
> 
> oh well, i'm sure it will all be worth it   I'm going to get a beer for the journey



Ooh! Thanks for the reminder katie!


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> finally did a bit of research and found out i'm going to have to be awake by at least 7am - bad times!



If it makes you feel any better I'll be up before 6am to get there!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'll be up before 6am to get there!



ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> not too early... how's about 9.30-10am?



Good god no that's not early girl

But lets not discuss early morning drinking just now I'm looking forward to my porridge in the morning!


----------



## am64

ohh i feeling so guilty i'll be catch atrain about 10ish  or maybe a bit later get up about 10ish catch train 11..be at BM before 12 is that when north and the southampton crew arrive?? have to go back and check posts...but dont worry about me i'll find ya all ...bunch of diabetics looking lost wont be that hard to miss surely ?? I love the buzz of being in london and know it all so well xx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ohh i feeling so guilty i'll be catch atrain about 10ish  or maybe a bit later get up about 10ish catch train 11..be at BM before 12 is that when north and the southampton crew arrive?? have to go back and check posts...but dont worry about me i'll find ya all ...bunch of diabetics looking lost wont be that hard to miss surely ?? I love the buzz of being in london and know it all so well xx



Hmm...the Southampton 'crew' is just me and katie!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Thanks for the reminder katie!



haha, i'm glad I won't be the only one who looks like an alcy 



aymes said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'll be up before 6am to get there!



That does make me feel better, thanks Aymes  No doubt i'll have had less sleep, I can't go to bed at a decent time on a friday night!



rossi_mac said:


> Good god no that's not early girl
> 
> But lets not discuss early morning drinking just now I'm looking forward to my porridge in the morning!



lol, maybe not for you rossi   The last time I drank at 9am is when I went into uni on my birthday for a 9am lecture and the woman didn't turn up, so I told everyone it was my birthday and they all insisted on buying me drinks.  I was walking round asda drunk by 10am.



am64 said:


> ohh i feeling so guilty i'll be catch atrain about 10ish  or maybe a bit later get up about 10ish catch train 11..be at BM before 12 is that when north and the southampton crew arrive?? have to go back and check posts...but dont worry about me i'll find ya all ...bunch of diabetics looking lost wont be that hard to miss surely ?? I love the buzz of being in london and know it all so well xx



we get to london at 11.30, so yep around that time!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Hmm...the Southampton 'crew' is just me and katie!



It made me feel special


----------



## am64

katie said:


> It made me feel special





Northerner said:


> Hmm...the Southampton 'crew' is just me and katie!



well i thought crew was better than calling you a 'posse'


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Just one day to go! Woooop!

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

So the weather don't look too good, but being positive (sometimes) the beeb says today heavy rain, the morrow light rain, the sabbath light showes, so it's definately passing, so there's a chance the winds could be higher and push it all out the way today/tonight!!

He's to a dry day tomorrow?? Or a wet one!

Have a cracker today peeps see you soon (For once that last phrase is actually factual so a certain degree to some of you readers!)



Ross.


----------



## falcon123

Hi, only a couple of minutes to spare. I have passed my mobile onto Northerner. If anyone would like to swap numbers please could they send a private message today as after about 6:30 this evening I will not be accessing the internet before the meet. Enjoy your days!


----------



## Viki

ONE DAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

*Good grief!*

I was just looking at the TFL Fare Guide, and I can't believe how bl**dy complicated they make these things! As a very 'occasional' visitor (like the millions of tourists who visit each year, no doubt), I got lost in the myriad options. Each time I thought 'Ah yes! That's the one I need!' I scrolled down and came across another category!

Am I right in thinking the one I need is ?3.80 'One day Bus and Tram pass' described on page 5?

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/fares-and-tickets-zones1-6.pdf


----------



## rossi_mac

I would have thought you would be best to bring some change with you and buy a bus ticket from the yellow machines near the bus stops, with them you can buy a single or a day pass (i think), last time I did that a day pass was two nicker but it could be more now, if I was you I would wait till you are there! three eighty seems a bit much and seeing as you're only doing two singles you don't really want a day pass do you? Remember it's only 1.5 miles from agadoo to the pub! bring a brolly and run?


----------



## Sugarbum

Yes (but dont hang around looking for trams!).

You should only need to get 2 buses but it saves the hassle and single fayres on buses without Oyster are ?2 each (rip off!).

You can buy a daily bus pass at the tube when you get off at wloo or at the bus stop out of the machine. Do you know where you are going coming out of waterloo??


----------



## rossi_mac

Hole In The Wall!!


----------



## katie

Trams? didn't think we had them.


----------



## rossi_mac

sheffield does, where are we meeting again??


----------



## Munjeeta

Wowsers! I've been away sick for a week and look at the excitement that's building  Hehe... Rossi, I will hopefully be there but have been bed-ridden all week so will have to go by how I feel in t'morning I think! Fingers crossed! I will be getting on the old stopping service to Waterloo at West Byfleet (2 stops nearer London than Guildford) so could either time trains and hop on one you're on, or meet you at Waterloo, or just meet you there? Whichever, wherever, whenever 

Can I pretty please have some numbers to ensure meeting? I am London savvy but more worried about missing you all. Although if aymes is wearing a catsuit and a red nose there shouldn't be too many problems!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Munjeeta said:


> ...I will be getting on the old stopping service to Waterloo at West Byfleet (2 stops nearer London than Guildford) so could either time trains and hop on one you're on, or meet you at Waterloo, or just meet you there? Whichever, wherever, whenever



I'll be on a quickie as it connects my other train, which connects well with the hoover craft and space hopper! (only joking!!)

I've pm'ed you someone's number! (It's mine!)

See you somewhere I hope!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Viki

Munjeeta - your PM box is full!!

Has anyone thought of a watering hole large enough to accomodate us all?


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Munjeeta - your PM box is full!!
> 
> Has anyone thought of a watering hole large enough to accomodate us all?



Viki I've had a think and stalled I know of some but haven't been up that part of town for a while so don't know what they're like, and don't want to move too far from BM as thats where we're meeting, in case anyone is delayed a bit. Also it's quite surprising how many people you can cram in a room really I'll let you ladies sit and stand at the bar, so I would still favour the tavern as 1st drink destination unless someone else knows any better (which I'm sure some one does!)

Yes Munjeeta empty your box!


----------



## aymes

Munjeeta said:


> Although if aymes is wearing a catsuit and a red nose there shouldn't be too many problems!!



Shhhhh, I think everyne might have forgotton so I can get out of it.....


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Shhhhh, I think everyne might have forgotton so I can get out of it.....



We don't forget!! (well not everything!)


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I would have thought you would be best to bring some change with you and buy a bus ticket from the yellow machines near the bus stops, with them you can buy a single or a day pass (i think), last time I did that a day pass was two nicker but it could be more now, if I was you I would wait till you are there! three eighty seems a bit much and seeing as you're only doing two singles you don't really want a day pass do you? Remember it's only 1.5 miles from agadoo to the pub! bring a brolly and run?



I am half-tempted to walk if it's only that far and the weather's reasonable - I normally never catch a bus for less than 2 miles as the time you save is marginal (stopping in traffic, picking up passengers etc.), so the effective cost is even higher. I will check out the walking route - I'm sure katie won't mind!


----------



## Viki

Aymes youve committed to it in writing - no escaping!!! 

I think i might abandon the no drinking rule, stupid idea this close to christmas! Will just have to learn to be sensible!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Shhhhh, I think everyne might have forgotton so I can get out of it.....



If I don't meet at least one person dressed as a cat in London, I'll be most disappointed!


----------



## rachelha

Have a great time everyone


----------



## Shelb1uk

Hi all really looking forward to tom 

At Circle D its 18-30's and type one so looking forward to some variation...hehehhe

Me and Nikki are meeting outside Holbourn Tube at 10.30am if anyone wants to meet there I can send you my number....I am going to be wearing an orange top if that's any help to anyone hahaha!! (the brightest item I could find hehe)

Cant wait to meet you all....so where is the latest meeting place?? Is it outside the british musuem or somewhere for coffee???

CANT WAIT!


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> OK, so it sounds like two of you are flexible on time and Aymes will get there at 11:00, so how about arranging for a meet time at the museum at 11:00 outside the Souvenir Shop on the West side of the Great Court? Who else would that suit?



That's my suggestion above Shelly



Shelb1uk said:


> Hi all really looking forward to tom
> 
> At Circle D its 18-30's and type one so looking forward to some variation...hehehhe
> 
> Me and Nikki are meeting outside Holbourn Tube at 10.30am if anyone wants to meet there I can send you my number....I am going to be wearing an orange top if that's any help to anyone hahaha!! (the brightest item I could find hehe)
> 
> Cant wait to meet you all....so where is the latest meeting place?? Is it outside the british musuem or somewhere for coffee???
> 
> CANT WAIT!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> We don't forget!! (well not everything!)





Viki said:


> Aymes youve committed to it in writing - no escaping!!!





Northerner said:


> If I don't meet at least one person dressed as a cat in London, I'll be most disappointed!



Hmmmm, well I'll see what cat/red nose accessory I can dig out, wouldn't want to disappoint!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Northerner said:


> That's my suggestion above Shelly



Thats perfect me and Nikki will meet you there....dont be suprised if I get lured into the gift shop tho....I love shopping haha

Hahah Amy u've stitched ureself right up there....I'd join in to make you feel better but no time to dream up an outfit now ;0) hahahaha

Cu tom peeps xxx Am bringing my camera be warned :0)


----------



## Northerner

Just for reference, if you have any questions, please post them soon!

The following people have said they are attending:

am64  
aymes
brightontez
Corrine 
Falcon123 
HelenP  
katie  
leenevitt  
Munjeeta  
Northerner  
NTIL  
RachelT
randomange  
rossi_mac  
sharpwaa  
sofaraway  
Sugarbum  
Tom Hreben  
Viki  
Shelb1uk
lawlessd

We need to know a pub that can accomodate 15+ people comfortably, with room for us to sit and talk!



> Most people will be arriving before me and katie, so the meeting place is set as outside the Souvenir Shop on the West side of the Great Court inside the British Museum, at 11:00 am. If you arrive earlier, hopefully you will be with someone else, or have the mobile of someone also arriving earlier. Otherwise, you can get a coffee or mooch around until 11:00!



Tez has also posted this:



> If anyone needs to get in touch for directions etc, my *temporary number for Saturday only* is 07826 184429. I won't be putting any credit on it and will throw the SIM away on Sunday. If I have to dial out I'll use my regular phone which I don't want to give out in pubic.


----------



## Steff

just remember NTIL aint going becoz of swine flu northener


----------



## AlisonM

Have a great time all of you.


----------



## ChrisP

Hope you all have a great time.
Sorry that I can't come but look forward to the next one.
Chris


----------



## Northerner

ChrisP said:


> Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry that I can't come but look forward to the next one.
> Chris



I hope so Chris, it was great meeting you in Soton and it would be good to catch up again some time Hope things are going well for you!


----------



## katie

ChrisP said:


> Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry that I can't come but look forward to the next one.
> Chris



Yes, shame you can't come chris  It was great meeting you before! hopefully next time 

Northe I forgot to say in the PM, ive got my train beer


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Northe I forgot to say in the PM, ive got my train beer



Katie, have you brought enough insulin to cover for it...?


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Katie, have you brought enough insulin to cover for it...?



lol.  I better pack a spare cartridge just in case


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Just for reference, if you have any questions, please post them soon!
> 
> The following people have said they are attending:
> 
> am64
> aymes
> brightontez
> Corrine
> Falcon123
> HelenP
> katie
> leenevitt
> Munjeeta
> Northerner
> NTIL
> RachelT
> randomange
> rossi_mac
> sharpwaa
> sofaraway
> Sugarbum
> Tom Hreben
> Viki
> Shelb1uk
> lawlessd
> 
> We need to know a pub that can accomodate 15+ people comfortably, with room for us to sit and talk!
> 
> 
> 
> Tez has also posted this:



I'm really sorry but I won't be able to make it 

I've got a dreadful cold and feeling very sorry for myself, not least because I can't come and meet you all.  I hope you have a really good time though and I hope we can plan another one for when I feel better!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol.  I better pack a spare cartridge just in case



Me thinks there wil be enough to go around!! the only meet where maybe it's not so important if you forget your bits!!



Corrine said:


> I'm really sorry but I won't be able to make it
> 
> I've got a dreadful cold and feeling very sorry for myself, not least because I can't come and meet you all.  I hope you have a really good time though and I hope we can plan another one for when I feel better!



hope you get fixed soon Corrine, we'll have a drink for you!!


----------



## katie

Hi Corrine, thought you had been a bit quiet!  Hope you feel better soon and hopefully you can make it next time 



rossi_mac said:


> Me thinks there wil be enough to go around!! the only meet where maybe it's not so important if you forget your bits!!



haha oh yes, duh, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Viki

To those who cant come im really hopeful that we'll all get the opportunity to meet again. Perhaps we should do somethign in the summer when we dont have to worry about colds and flus and can all sit in the sunshine somewhere together..

Im off home in a sec to prepare . . .charge the camera batteries, get the outfit ready, reload the pump and find some glucose tabs


----------



## Tezzz

Good reminder about the camera batteries Viki. Gonna do it now. And clear the memory card....


----------



## katie

I need to see if I have a spare film!


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> I need to see if I have a spare film!



So you haven't gone digital in your part of the country??

I bet Katie's camera has a little bird with a slate and chisel in it like they have on The  Flintstones!!!


----------



## Northerner

Viki said:


> To those who cant come im really hopeful that we'll all get the opportunity to meet again. Perhaps we should do somethign in the summer when we dont have to worry about colds and flus and can all sit in the sunshine somewhere together..
> 
> Im off home in a sec to prepare . . .charge the camera batteries, get the outfit ready, reload the pump and find some glucose tabs



Absolutely! There will be other occasions I'm sure, as there has been so much anticipation for this one. Good point about the camera! Musn't forget it!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm going to "forget" my camera!

But if you like I can take the group photo with all of yours!! (I won't run off and sell them to tourists for a fiver honest)


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> So you haven't gone digital in your part of the country??
> 
> I bet Katie's camera has a little bird with a slate and chisel in it like they have on The  Flintstones!!!



haha.  I used to have a digital one but the screen died. infact it still works fine without the screen I think, ive just forgotten about it.  The batteries run out REALLY quickly and it bugs me


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> I'm going to "forget" my camera!
> 
> But if you like I can take the group photo with all of yours!! (I won't run off and sell them to tourists for a fiver honest)



Nice try Rossi, i think youll find if there is a group photo to be taken you will be in it  . . being part of the group and all!! No escaping!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> I'm going to "forget" my camera!
> 
> But if you like I can take the group photo with all of yours!! (I won't run off and sell them to tourists for a fiver honest)



You seem very determined to avoid having your photo taken! It's not going to work though...


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Nice try Rossi, i think youll find if there is a group photo to be taken you will be in it  . . being part of the group and all!! No escaping!





aymes said:


> You seem very determined to avoid having your photo taken! It's not going to work though...



I give up!


----------



## Tezzz

Ross, I'll bring my tripod.....


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Ross, I'll bring my tripod.....



I got loads of those big yellow ones!!


----------



## am64

look folks im gonna turn up when i can please dont worry if i dont, im not gonna be lost just asleep xxx


----------



## shiv

enjoy everyone  i will come to the next one but i can't afford train fare atm 

have fun!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> enjoy everyone  i will come to the next one but i can't afford train fare atm
> 
> have fun!!!



Thats a shame Shiv, but at least you're on the move now with the job!

But you'll never know the part of the BM that I've been to that I bet none of you have!!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Thats a shame Shiv, but at least you're on the move now with the job!
> 
> But you'll never know the part of the BM that I've been to that I bet none of you have!!



The ladies toilets....


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> The ladies toilets....



Yes but there's another place!


----------



## Sugarbum

Just a thought, but peeps, if Ive already given you my number, I suggest you dont put me in your phone as "sugarbum"!

hahaaa!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Just a thought, but peeps, if Ive already given you my number, I suggest you dont put me in your phone as "sugarbum"!
> 
> hahaaa!



i actually have done that


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> i actually have done that



I would, but it won't let me put two 'Sugarbums' in there...


----------



## rossi_mac

How late are peeps staying out?


----------



## rossi_mac

rossi_mac said:


> How late are peeps staying out?



Probably a bit late to ask me thinks!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> I would, but it won't let me put two 'Sugarbums' in there...



You're a nightmare 

I think we should go ice skating at somerset house, I was down there this evening- proper pretty! Big tree.....erm, its christmas apparently!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> How late are peeps staying out?




I'm working in the evening, so I won't be staying THAT late......I'm thinking a good time for me to leave might be when the cameras start coming out.... 

Looking forward to it, but very nervous...................

See y'all tomorrow.

xx


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> How late are peeps staying out?



Well, I'm about to leave the house now (pretending not to notice how early it is) so probably not too late....

Seriously though, I have fairly regular trains so can stay til whenever.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

I'm leaving the house soon..... Got some fresh tunes on the ipod...

Camera charged, meter and tablets. Money. Brain (debatable at this time of the day).

Sees you all there.


----------



## Northerner

Yawn! Morning all! Well, there's one thing for sure, I will be easily recognised amongst the throng of diabetics as I appear to have poked myself in the eye and am now sporting a severely bloodshot eye of epic proportions! So don't be scared when you see me!


----------



## Freddie99

London calling to the far away towns...


----------



## Tezzz

I'm gonna wear a T Shirt with two words in big letters on the front!

Off in 2 mins.


----------



## Steff

glad to see you lot up and about early 

safe trips all of ya x


----------



## am64

soz folks woke up at 1pm


----------



## aymes

yay! What a fun day, now on train back (won't get home til 1030 but we'll forget about that!). We really should do it again, great to meet you all.
For those if you not there, I'm sure there'll be pictures to follow very soon.!


----------



## Northerner

Well, what a brilliant day! A huge pleasure to meet all you wonderful people! I tried to mingle as much as I could, but didn't get to talk to everyone as much as I'd hoped, but I can say it was a most enjoyable day!

Katie and I made it to the train from Waterloo with about three minutes to spare, thus gaining full value from our ?2 return fare (I only started to really believe that once I got back home!)

Many thanks to everyone who made it, and I hope that I will see you all again soon!

Pictures shortly...


----------



## Steff

hey alan so pleased it went great , was they any casulties off the drink ? haha x


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Well, what a brilliant day!...Pictures shortly...



No need for piccies

Nearly slept through station!

Might be a bit drunk but home now but just found open bootle of vino rosso fire is roaring.

Twas good to see you all.

katie next time bring more!

PS what is KP weearing???????


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> hey alan so pleased it went great , was they any casulties off the drink ? haha x



Steff, please! It was an afternoon of culture - British Museum and all that!

Erm... and JD Wetherspoons...


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Steff, please! It was an afternoon of culture - British Museum and all that!
> 
> Erm... and JD Wetherspoons...



Culture indeed I enjoyed room 53 the best

Don't understand the joke about JDW?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> No need for piccies
> 
> Nearly slept through station!
> 
> Might be a bit drunk but home now but just found open bootle of vino rosso fire is roaring.
> 
> Twas good to see you all.
> 
> katie next time bring more!
> 
> PS what is KP weearing???????



whos KP?????


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> whos KP?????



well she's trying to eat testicles


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> well she's trying to eat testicles



oooh u got im a celeb on haha , did shelly bring some of here mates along ?


----------



## AlisonM

rossi_mac said:


> well she's trying to eat testicles



Why? And whose?


----------



## Sugarbum

Hiya, great day! But I didnt take any pictures!

Nice to meet you all and get the chit chat!


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Why? And whose?



katie price on im a celeb i think alison, must be bush tucker trial


----------



## am64

hi all nice to meet you all... yes folks despite not getting up till 1pm i did make the pub!!! ohhh you all looked so young xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all nice to meet you all... yes folks despite not getting up till 1pm i did make the pub!!! ohhh you all looked so young xx



aw well done hun for still making it lol


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> No need for piccies Nearly slept through station! Might be a bit drunk but home now but just found open bootle of vino rosso fire is roaring



'bootle'??

Sorry, you can't keep trying to get out of the photos now they've been taken...

Another half hour and should finally be home. People on the train keep trying to wake me up thinking I might have missed my stop, I must look knackered!


----------



## katie

Hellooo!  It was so cool meeting you all today   Shame we didn't all get a chance to chat, time flew by so quickly!!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Steff, please! It was an afternoon of culture - British Museum and all that!



Hmm, yes, I managed to see a couple of statues and pillars, feel very cultured...!


----------



## Northerner

Most of) the attendees!







Bad diabetics eating profiteroles!






Such innocent looking souls...






A familiar sight...


----------



## Steff

nother the first pic i dnt know everyones faces can you do a left t right kinda thing plzzz


----------



## Sugarbum

Man alive, Ive only just noticed how mad Tez's shirt is!


----------



## am64

steffy im not in any of the photos and to be honest nobody looked like that by the time i found them...theyd beeen in the pub 4 2hrs by the time i arrived!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffy im not in any of the photos and to be honest nobody looked like that by the time i found them...theyd beeen in the pub 4 2hrs by the time i arrived!!



pmslll i know sum but not all im trying to work out who who helppp me hun


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> pmslll i know sum but not all im trying to work out who who helppp me hun



lol i know none steff seen as im new and all that


----------



## katie

lovely pictures, i'm so glad there are no close-ups of me


----------



## am64

has tom got back yet??


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lovely pictures, i'm so glad there are no close-ups of me



Not sure why there's a close up of  eye !

Twas all good tho had some food and back on the sauce here!


----------



## katie

haven't got his number, but i expect so.

i feel hungover


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Not sure why there's a close up of  eye !
> 
> Twas all good tho had some food and back on the sauce here!



hehe, dont worry, it's lovely. maybe i should have kept on drinking to avoid the haven't-even-slept-yet-hangover.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hehe, dont worry, it's lovely. maybe i should have kept on drinking to avoid the haven't-even-slept-yet-hangover.



hangovers appear at any hour best avoided by having a drink, so open that port you bought the other day.

I'm 'aving a brew then a rosso I feel!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hehe, dont worry, it's lovely. maybe i should have kept on drinking to avoid the haven't-even-slept-yet-hangover.



was tom with tez


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> hangovers appear at any hour best avoided by having a drink, so open that port you bought the other day.
> 
> I'm 'aving a brew then a rosso I feel!



hehe, just remembered I haven't had dinner.  might have some now. im freezing and have trench foot - damn rain.



am64 said:


> was tom with tez



I think so!


----------



## Sugarbum

tez went out for the chinese....tom ventured back to victoria on his tod!


----------



## Sugarbum

victoria- the station- I should say!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> tez went out for the chinese....tom ventured back to victoria on his tod!



Did he know the way? Tom - let us know you got back OK!


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> victoria- the station- I should say!



hehheee....hope he got there!! he was having a fine ole time bless...same age as my daughter!!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hehheee....hope he got there!! he was having a fine ole time bless...same age as my daughter!!



AM - we loved your introductory sentence 'Are you all diabetics?'


----------



## Steff

looks like tom ok he is online peeps x


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> AM - we loved your introductory sentence 'Are you all diabetics?'



what d'ya expect...you lot all drug addicits ?? great day soz didnt get to talk more with you katie sugarbum and sofawawy just couldnt get a chair!!


----------



## Tezzz

I gave Tom almost bullet proof instructions....

Go back the way we went to the pub and catch a 38 bus to Victoria Station.

Edit: I gave him a map just in case...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> what d'ya expect...you lot all drug addicits ?? great day soz didnt get to talk more with you katie sugarbum and sofawawy just couldnt get a chair!!



My dear, there will be a chair reserved especially for you next time!


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I gave Tom almost bullet proof instructions....
> 
> Go back the way we went to the pub and catch a 38 bus to Victoria Station.
> 
> Edit: I gave him a map just in case...



Yay Tez, glad you made it back too! Looks like Tom survived!


----------



## Sugarbum

How's your diabetes northener? Have the numbers calmed down now you are away from the group? 

That pancreatic vortex we all entered at our end the table wasnt plesant....


----------



## katie

sorry for screwing up your numbers with my 29


----------



## Northerner

Haha! I was 6.5 when I got home!


----------



## Sugarbum

I was 18.5 on the other side. Poor Alan, his pancreas felt the force...


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> I was 18.5 on the other side. Poor Alan, his pancreas felt the force...



I can't believe he's actually Diabetic!!

I was down to 9 on the train, finally.


----------



## am64

soz folks i didnt notice anything x to busy nattering


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> hi all nice to meet you all... yes folks despite not getting up till 1pm i did make the pub!!! ohhh you all looked so young xx



Awww, what a shame I'd left before you got there, would've been lovely to meet you. 

It was great being able to put faces to some of the regular posters on here.

xx


----------



## am64

i know im so sozzyyy i didnt wake up till 1pm!! i really wanted to meet you another timexx


----------



## Northerner

Last man standing, I see!


----------



## runner

Hi y'all - great to see you had such a good time and got home alright!  Like the piccies - what's on your little labels - 'DiabeticsRus'?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Last man standing, I see!



naughty northener see the fun and games of the day did not tire you out then lol


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Did he know the way? Tom - let us know you got back OK!



Hello all!

I did get back in one piece. London busses are so damn comfusing. I can tell I've been to the pub by the fact that I've got a pocket full of shrapnel to spend. 

Good photos Northerner, you even managed to get me doing my blood sugar!

talking of blood sugars, mine was 11 before I went to bed, that was after a correction for a 16.4 but when I woke up it was 6!


----------



## ChrisP

Glad you all had a good time.
Nice to see you stayed in the pub too long. (again!) so it can't have been my fault last time.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Last man standing, I see!



were you still drinking   I slept forever!



runner said:


> Hi y'all - great to see you had such a good time and got home alright!  Like the piccies - what's on your little labels - 'DiabeticsRus'?



Some people wore name badges for a while, with their real name and nickname 



Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I did get back in one piece. London busses are so damn comfusing. I can tell I've been to the pub by the fact that I've got a pocket full of shrapnel to spend.
> 
> Good photos Northerner, you even managed to get me doing my blood sugar!
> 
> talking of blood sugars, mine was 11 before I went to bed, that was after a correction for a 16.4 but when I woke up it was 6!



Glad you got home ok Tom.  I got down to 9 on the train (finally), went to bed at 6 but woke up to 12 somehow?! maybe I slept too long.



ChrisP said:


> Glad you all had a good time.
> Nice to see you stayed in the pub too long. (again!) so it can't have been my fault last time.



haha no, I think we are all a bunch of drinkers   Hope you can come to the next one!


----------



## Viki

Hi Guys!

Fab to meet you yesterday and put some 'real' names to faces!

Sorry to those i didnt get to talk to much, hopefully there will be a summer meet in the future so we wont have to rearrange a pub to accomodate us all  Helen i dont think i managed to speak to you at all  . . next time i will!

I suffered for my 5.4 after eating by the way and had a hypo on the train! Not sure what that was profiteroles and multiple vodkas should have pushed me up a bit. Think Northerner and i swapped readings for the afternoon!!


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Fab to meet you yesterday and put some 'real' names to faces!
> 
> Sorry to those i didnt get to talk to much, hopefully there will be a summer meet in the future so we wont have to rearrange a pub to accomodate us all  Helen i dont think i managed to speak to you at all  . . next time i will!
> 
> I suffered for my 5.4 after eating by the way and had a hypo on the train! Not sure what that was profiteroles and multiple vodkas should have pushed me up a bit. Think Northerner and i swapped readings for the afternoon!!



glad you had great time viki , sounds like it was a right laff, i think shiv started a thread up last night about maybe having a meet in feb/march time x


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> glad you had great time viki , sounds like it was a right laff, i think shiv started a thread up last night about maybe having a meet in feb/march time x



will you be coming to that one? there were definatly some noticeable absences yesterday.


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> will you be coming to that one? there were definatly some noticeable absences yesterday.



theres been no date or destination set in stone yet x


----------



## Munjeeta

Ah  Looks and sounds like you all had a fab day! I'm so sorry I couldn't be there in the end but next time definitely!


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> Ah  Looks and sounds like you all had a fab day! I'm so sorry I couldn't be there in the end but next time definitely!



My dear, we definitely want you in the next picture!


----------



## Viki

Have we got any more pics yet peeps - wish my camera hadnt bloody died


----------



## Northerner

Yes, where are all Shelley's pics? Anyone else take piccies?


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Yes, where are all Shelley's pics? Anyone else take piccies?



She was away last night, but she has just logged into facebook so I'd imagine they'll be posted soon!


----------



## Viki

Think Tez took some fairly incriminating ones . . .


----------



## aymes

Viki said:


> Think Tez took some fairly incriminating ones . . .



Did anything incriminating happen? I thought it was quite a scandal/gossip free day, or did I miss something!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Yes, where are all Shelley's pics? Anyone else take piccies?



I never took pics, even though I took my camera (??), I saw shelley taking lots so didnt bother! I just seen shelleys staus on facebook and she has had 2 hypos today so perhaps when she is feeling is feeling brighter she'll pull her finger out and put us all out of our misery! 

I walked past that pub again today and it looked rather empty......


----------



## Viki

aymes said:


> Did anything incriminating happen? I thought it was quite a scandal/gossip free day, or did I miss something!



Only the vast amounts of profiteroles that were consumed in our corner!!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Did anything incriminating happen? I thought it was quite a scandal/gossip free day, or did I miss something!



You weren't sitting at our end of the table, my dear!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> You weren't sitting at our end of the table, my dear!



Oh man! _*Knew *_I should have moved around the table more!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> You weren't sitting at our end of the table, my dear!



Aymes, that makes me think next time we get a round table and rotate like speed-dating next time! It was all going on at our end!


----------



## Viki

Sugarbum said:


> Aymes, that makes me think next time we get a round table and rotate like speed-dating next time! It was all going on at our end!



Yep rotating is the way to go! Sounds like we "end swapped" a little late Aymes!


----------



## aymes

Viki said:


> Yep rotating is the way to go! Sounds like we "end swapped" a little late Aymes!



True, I want to know what went on!

But our end was pretty cool too, we got the mountain of profiteroles after all!


----------



## Viki

aymes said:


> True, I want to know what went on!
> 
> But our end was pretty cool too, we got the mountain of profiteroles after all!



mmmmm they were yum! Hope Shelley managed to clean her bag up


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> True, I want to know what went on!
> 
> But our end was pretty cool too, we got the mountain of profiteroles after all!



I was quite jealous   Didn't really need them though, since I went up to 29


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> I was quite jealous   Didn't really need them though, since I went up to 29



Think they were magic profiteroles - i had four and hypo'd on the train!!


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> I was quite jealous   Didn't really need them though, since I went up to 29



I went up to 16.8 post profiteroles, though Shelley had a 7.1 despite us both using the same carb counter sheet from the pub, and she had one more that me! Woke up on 6 without a correction though, but that may have been the wine!


----------



## Sugarbum

Viki said:


> mmmmm they were yum! Hope Shelley managed to clean her bag up




Did she stuff them in her bag then??


----------



## katie

Viki said:


> Think they were magic profiteroles - i had four and hypo'd on the train!!



I could have done with some of those then


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> I went up to 16.8 post profiteroles, though Shelley had a 7.1 despite us both using the same carb counter sheet from the pub, and she had one more that me! Woke up on 6 without a correction though, but that may have been the wine!



grr, it's so random!  I think the sweet cider I was drinking may have been the cause.


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Did she stuff them in her bag then??



The cream in them was very 'spurty' (don't think that's actually a word is it? Essentially they were pretty messy)


----------



## Viki

aymes said:


> The cream in them was very 'spurty' (don't think that's actually a word is it? Essentially they were pretty messy)



She was more worried about wasting it  . . . and rightly so! They were good!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Hi y'alll!!!!!

Had such a FAB time meeting you all...sorry I had to leave when I did :0( was off to the coast and only just back at a proper computer so have just added the pics to facebook...sofaraway and sugarbum u can stop nagging me now  hahaha!!! I can send them via email to anyone who wants them? Cant work out how to put em on here (there are 21) !

MMMMM them profiteroles were heaven, and I got one all over my scarf cos they were a lil bit leaky when you bit into them!!!!! hahahah 

Another meet up sounds ace :0)


----------



## Northerner

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi y'alll!!!!!
> 
> Had such a FAB time meeting you all...sorry I had to leave when I did :0( was off to the coast and only just back at a proper computer so have just added the pics to facebook...sofaraway and sugarbum u can stop nagging me now  hahaha!!! I can send them via email to anyone who wants them? Cant work out how to put em on here (there are 21) !
> 
> MMMMM them profiteroles were heaven, and I got one all over my scarf cos they were a lil bit leaky when you bit into them!!!!! hahahah
> 
> Another meet up sounds ace :0)



Hi Shelley! We find that the best way to put pictures on here is to sign up to photobucket. You can then upload your pictures (much like you do with Facebook) then there are various options to copy a line of code that you then paste in here. You need the IMG line - if you 'quote' this message, you will see the line that shows this picture:







Alternatively, you can email them to me and I'll put them up for you! I'll PM my email address to you.


----------



## Sugarbum

Blimey, I just had a look at all the pictures shelley took! Brilliant!!!

Northener there is a picture of you and me and you look reeeeeeeeeeally drunk!!!!


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Blimey, I just had a look at all the pictures shelley took! Brilliant!!!
> 
> Northener there is a picture of you and me and you look reeeeeeeeeeally drunk!!!!



was that on fb?


----------



## Sugarbum

yep, FB. There is quite a few, possibly N is putting some up from what Ive read above??


----------



## am64

i pm you
if thats ok


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Blimey, I just had a look at all the pictures shelley took! Brilliant!!!
> 
> Northener there is a picture of you and me and you look reeeeeeeeeeally drunk!!!!



Ermm....surely not! I was probably suffering from the high blood sugars all you lot were causing me to get!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Ermm....surely not! I was probably suffering from the high blood sugars all you lot were causing me to get!



......(_cough, cough.....choke!)_, yeah, that ol' chesnut Northe!


----------



## Tezzz

Viki said:


> Only the vast amounts of profiteroles that were consumed in our corner!!



I know... I wanted some so badly.... 

Droool.........


----------



## falcon123

Hi, first chance to scan the website since last Friday. Train home was slow and overcrowded but at least BG was 9.3 when I got in. 10.2 before breakfast and 4.2 and dropping fast two hours later. Had a nasty rebound to 15.1 mid-afternoon but all settled now. Sorry I did not get the opportunity to talk to everyone. See you next time. Regards, Falcon.
P.S. Did anybody find out what the pub used to be?
P.P.S. Please all e-mail Wetherspoons to produce their meal analysis in a readable format for us older youths!


----------



## am64

nice to meet you falcon...my problem was i could hardly hear anyone...im not used to that much talking noise...


----------



## Northerner

Hi Falcon, it was really good to meet you - I'm certainly with you on the information sheets and will definitely be emailing them!


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Hi Falcon, it was really good to meet you - I'm certainly with you on the information sheets and will definitely be emailing them!



Its really sad that I know this (but now you have all met me and realise how tragic I actually am theres little point trying to hide it ) but if you look at it online, you can use the ZOOM!!!!


----------



## falcon123

> Northerner:- I think Tom was the youngest at 19, and probably me the oldest at 51...



I hit the Five-O on 4th December 1957 - so it depends on your birthday! Those who don't do maths will have to work this out!


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> I hit the Five-O on 4th December 1957 - so it depends on your birthday! Those who don't do maths will have to work this out!



That makes you about 10 months older than me!


----------



## AlisonM

falcon123 said:


> I hit the Five-O on 4th December 1957 - so it depends on your birthday! Those who don't do maths will have to work this out!



You're 102!


----------



## falcon123

> Originally Posted by falcon123
> I hit the Five-O on 4th December 1957 - so it depends on your birthday! Those who don't do maths will have to work this out!
> 
> You're 102!



Are you working to Base 5 rather than 10? I am younger in HEX!


----------



## AlisonM

falcon123 said:


> Are you working to Base 5 rather than 10? I am younger in HEX!



Nothing that fancy, I just used my fingers and toes.


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Northener there is a picture of you and me and you look reeeeeeeeeeally drunk!!!!



I've just seen said picture, blimey how much had you had?!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> I've just seen said picture, blimey how much had you had?!



OK, it looks like I'm going to have to deny being there! I couldn't have been that drunk - how else would I have managed to get Katie to the train on time after Sugarbum's 'straight down there' proved somewhat unreliable?!!! 

I think it must have been a faulty camera, or my bad side, or a spontaneous convulsion, err... erm...or the fact that I'm Northern...


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> OK, it looks like I'm going to have to deny being there! I couldn't have been that drunk - how else would I have managed to get Katie to the train on time after Sugarbum's 'straight down there' proved somewhat unreliable?!!!
> 
> I think it must have been a faulty camera, or my bad side, or a spontaneous convulsion, err... erm...or the fact that I'm Northern...




Are you trying to change the subject?!

As the evidence clearly presents itself, it was "straight down there" so you must have been utterly wasted and a big drunkard!

Case closed!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Are you trying to change the subject?!
> 
> As the evidence clearly presents itself, it was "straight down there" so you must have been utterly wasted and a big drunkard!
> 
> Case closed!



This is totally unfair - I haven't even seen the evidence yet!


----------



## katie

Sorry Northe, didn't know you wanted to see it so badly:


----------



## Northerner

PMSL! That's not me! It's my brother, damn him!

I honestly do not remember that moment, do we have a timestamp on the picture? I'd love to know!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> PMSL! That's not me! It's my brother, damn him!
> 
> I honestly do not remember that moment, do we have a timestamp on the picture? I'd love to know!



First pint wasn't it


----------



## am64

well its still light outside


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> PMSL! That's not me! It's my brother, damn him!
> 
> I honestly do not remember that moment, do we have a timestamp on the picture? I'd love to know!



and katie - you were supposed to back me up on my sobriety!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> and katie - you were supposed to back me up on my sobriety!



sorry, but someone had to take the limelight off of my drunkeness!


----------



## Shelb1uk

katie said:


> sorry, but someone had to take the limelight off of my drunkeness!



Heheheh I left at 3.15 and took the supposed 'drunken' photo before then..............x


----------



## rossi_mac

How can you say Northe' looks drunk???????????

He's stitting upright, head up too, pint in hand and the glass is verticle, no spillages on his top, so his eyes are a little closed, those flashes are bright things you know.

Nope he's definately stone cold sober I wreckon!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> How can you say Northe' looks drunk???????????
> 
> He's stitting upright, head up too, pint in hand and the glass is verticle, no spillages on his top, so his eyes are a little closed, those flashes are bright things you know.
> 
> Nope he's definately stone cold sober I wreckon!



Thank you Rossi! Good to hear from someone who knows what they are talking about!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Nope he's definately stone cold sober I wreckon!



How much did he pay you to back him up? There seemed to be several pints going over to your end of the table, not sure you're a reliable witness....


----------



## Viki

aymes said:


> How much did he pay you to back him up? There seemed to be several pints going over to your end of the table, not sure you're a reliable witness....



Definatly not! Hes already admitted to needing his poor wife to escort him home!!


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Are you working to Base 5 rather than 10? I am younger in HEX!


Which would make you look ancient (1100110) in BINARY....


----------



## falcon123

> Which would make you look ancient (1100110) in BINARY....



You need to take the '0' off the end! I prefer 33 hex myself!


----------

